# Looking for a Standard Poodle breeder near Ohio



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There's a lot of breeders in PF from Southern Ontario I know.
And our mods have a work in progress on a list of breeders. 
They'll jump in shortly, I think...


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose n Poos created and is working on this on-going project which you can find pinned at the top of the Poodle Breeder Directory. Others reading this thread will likely suggest a breeder.


----------

